# Horns and acoustic treatments



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm in the process of getting some hornloaded speakers for my theater (Klipsch THX Ultra2).

I've read alot about setting these up, and acoustic treatments is often mentioned. Now, I have conventional speakers and conventional FRP treatments (and more).

How is treatments different with traditional speakers and horns?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not really much difference. The horn drivers willl have more controlled directivity but that's about it. You'll still need RP treatments, front wall treatments, broadband bass control, etc.

Bryan


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok, cool!

Right now I have some severe reflections from my floor and ceiling. Any chance they will be less severe with horns?

Also, with the speakers I'm planning to build a false wall framework to mount the speakers and screen. How much acoustic treatment should I cram in there? I will have about 2' (65cm) gap from the false wall to the actual front wall. I have corner chunks floor to ceiling now, and additionally about 5 4" 2x4 sheets of OC703 equivalent.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

In most cases, the front wall fully covered with 2" 703 will be fine. What size are the corner chunks?

You'll still have reflection issues, they'll just be more evenly distributed.

Bryan


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

The corner chunks are made from 2x4 sheets cut into triangles, four triangles per sheet, the usual setup, I'd think.

I'm thinking about treating the front wall floor to ceiling with 8" of OC703. Too much?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I wouldn't go that thick on the front. If you want more length control in the bass, try 4" of 703 with an FSK facing on the rear wall of the room.

Bryan


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

What is FSK facing?

I have identical traps in the rear corners of the room, and a few 2" panels on the center rear wall.

I am thinking maybe I should have some traps horisontal in the floor/frontwall and ceiling/frontwall boundaries.

My new speakers will be mounted to a false wall and have front firing ports, so hopefully SBIR will be a little less problematic.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Port location doesn't matter for SBIR. Bass radiates spherically. If you're within 4', it's an issue to be dealt with.

FSK is a foil reinforced kraft paper. 703 is available with FSK, ASJ, FRK, etc. facings or unfaced. Usually cheaper to get unfaced and then bond the FSK yourself

Bryan


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

So how do I deal with SBIR most effectively? Just damping it to he.. and back?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Distance from boundaries is the best way. Usually not really possible in a home theater with false wall unless you want to lose a lot of usable space. 2" on the front wall will help with SBIR as well as kill reflections from the surrounds.

Bryan


----------

